# Monitoring CCTV

## Bialy

Mam kartę DVR U2114W. Karta działa z programem Zone Minder (tak z opisu wyczytałem).

Moje pytanie jest takie:

Czy potrzebuje X do uruchomienia monitoringu (kartę chcę użytkować na serwerze) oraz jest może jakieś how to z instrukcją obsługi? Na necie znalazłem tylko jak zainstalować Zone Minder.

Chciałbym jeszcze by nagrywanie inicjował ruch.

Proszę o pomoc w rozwianiu wątpliwości.

----------

## qermit

w portage jest kilka programow do nagrywania. nawet kilka ma zaimplementowaną opcję nagrywania w trakcie ruchu

----------

## Bialy

A zajmował się tym ktoś? Jakieś rady? Dobre programy?

Sprawa jest delikatna, ponieważ muszę przenieść cały monitoring w 1 dzień (z Windozy).

----------

## rad_kk

Może >>to<< Cię zainteresuje. pozdro

----------

## Bialy

Pisalem ze program ma chodzic na serwerze ktory nie ma X.

----------

## mziab

media-video/motion nie wymaga Xów. Potrafi pstrykać fotki albo zgrywać filmy za pomocą ffmpeg. Jako domowa zabawka spisuje się fajnie. Nie wiem jak z poważniejszymi zastosowaniami.

----------

## Bialy

Właśnie chodzi o nagrywanie filmów poprzez wykryty ruch bez udziału serwera X.

----------

## mziab

Czy ta karta jest widoczna jako /dev/videoX? To zdaje się wymóg, jeśli chcesz użyć motion.

----------

## gexcite

Po prostu zainstaluj ZoneMinder. Całą resztę sobie ustawiasz już z poziomu ZoneMinder'a. Bardzo intuicyjna obsługa. Oczywiście nie wymaga żadnych X'ów

----------

